# Suche jemanden der Platinen reparieren kann



## Sven2404 (15 Juni 2009)

Hallo

Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob das Sinn macht hier aber ich probier's einfach mal. 

Ein Kunde von mir hat eine CNC Maschiene, fabrk. FIDIA Digit 218,318,418
Eine Platine von der o.g. CNC-Maschine ist defekt und benoetigt eine Reperatur.
Falls jemand einen Kontakt fuer mich hatt, bitte einfach an mich wenden.

Danke.

Gruss,

Sven Bretschneider
sven.bretschneider@cncersatzteile.de


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 Juni 2009)

Ich kenne da evtl. jemanden, wo sitzt denn eure Firma?
Kein Impressum auf der Seite, Admin-c ist ein Rechtsanwalt? sehr seltsam


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

 bei den Werbebannern oben findest Du Fa. *Eichler*. 
Sonst kenne ich noch *RDS*.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Juni 2009)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich kenne da evtl. jemanden, wo sitzt denn eure Firma?
> Kein Impressum auf der Seite, Admin-c ist ein Rechtsanwalt? sehr seltsam



Der RA ist wohl Treuhänder, vielleicht benötigt man den, wenn 
man in Deutschland keine ladungsfähige Adresse hat.


----------



## Sven2404 (15 Juni 2009)

@ Thomas_v2.1
Unsere Firma sitzt in England. Wir gehoeren zu www.euautomation.com
Ich weiss das das Impressum noch fehlt, ich habe auch erst vor 2 Wochen gestartet. Das kommt alles noch.
Der Kunde selber sitzt in München.


@ Gerhard Bäurle
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 Juni 2009)

Sven2404 schrieb:


> @ Thomas_v2.1
> Unsere Firma sitzt in England. Wir gehoeren zu www.euautomation.com
> Ich weiss das das Impressum noch fehlt, ich habe auch erst vor 2 Wochen gestartet. Das kommt alles noch.
> Der Kunde selber sitzt in München.



OK, München ist ein bißchen weit weg.
Viel Erfolg mit der Firma.


----------



## Sven2404 (15 Juni 2009)

Vielen Dank! 
Ich habe dem Kunden die Daten für Eichler und RDS weiter gegeben.


----------



## hausenm (29 Juni 2009)

Sorry aber FIDA wird sehr schwierig. Frag mal bei CNC- Service John (kann auch Jahn sein) nach. Der hat mir vor ein paar Jahren geholfen (ok Haidenhain und eine Museums UNNA).
Gruß


----------



## maxi (25 Juli 2009)

*Hi*

Was ist es den für eine Platine?
Eien late grossbestückte kann man noch fehler ohen gross Unterlagen suchen.
Wenn es eien SMD oder Mehrschicht ist kaum.

Wenn du mir die Adresse gibst udn die Firma in Mücnhen ist kann ich es mir mal ansehen.


----------



## Plath (1 Januar 2014)

www.cnc-elektronik-plath.de


----------

